# Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)



## Cinnayum (17. Dezember 2013)

*Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Erstmal muss ich bissl ausholen aber ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen:

Irgendwann 2007 hatte ich ein MSI GX700 mit einer Nvidia 8600m GT gekauft. Das hat erstaunlicherweise in Afghanistan bei 35-40°C im Schatten immer problemlos funktioniert.
Während der Garantiezeit ist aber danach 2 mal die Grafikkarte defekt "gegangen" und wurde natürlich getauscht.

Seit dem 3. Defekt liegt das Ding im Schrank und liegt und liegt.
Da aber das Gehäuse neuwertig ist und das Display kratzerfrei überlege ich die Kiste wiederzubeleben.

Weiß jemand, woran genau die Nvidia 8600m GT (G84) Chips kranken? Im Internet werden allerhand "Reparaturen" mit neu auflöten aber ohne Erfolgsgarantie angeboten.

Ich vermute ja, dass der gar nicht durchgebrannt ist, sondern es nur  Probleme mit dem Lot und den Kontakten gibt. Kennt jemand da die  ungefähren Erfolgsaussichten? Ich denke die Backofenlösung fällt aus, da es mit Sicherheit einige Teile am restlichen Notebook gibt, die damit nicht so klar kämen...

Nach dem, was ich so ergoogelt hab, passt leider auch kein anderer Chip auf diese komische BGA-Sockelform der G84 (die hat so ein Sternmuster). Also bleibt nur der Ersatz mit dem gleichen Chip. Diese kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt (neu sogar bis runter auf 40€).

Noch paar Eckdaten zum Objekt:
C2D Penryn mit 2,6 GHz UV ~-0,2V, 4GB DDR2-800 RAM, Win Vista 64 Ultimate
geteilte Heatpipe mit der Grafikkarte (leider)
Nvidia 8600m GT aufs Board gelötet mit einem WL-Pad und "Alu-Hitzeschild" zwischen Die und Heatpipe (also schlechte schlechte Kühllösung)

Auf den Bildern in diesem Thread sieht man ganz gut worum es geht:
Der Grafikchip ist unter dem langen schmalen Arm des Alu-"L", der im 3. Bild hochgebogen ist. Der Abstand nach unten ist leider so groß, dass WLP nicht reicht, sondern man ein Pad benutzen muss.

GX700 Extreme wird Extreme heiss  - Notebooks und Barebone Systeme - MSI Forum

Kennt jemand einen Shop, der diese Dinger zuverlässig umlöten kann? (alten Chip herunter, neues Lot auf das BGA und wieder drauf bzw. einen neuen Chip, den ich vorher erwerben müsste, auflöten)

Der MSI Support will alleine 29€ für die Diagnose und wechselt wohl nur das komplette Board aus. (außerdem liegt der in Polen und braucht locker 8 Wochen...)


----------



## MBVIRUS (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Leider kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen aber einen Tipp für die Zukunft geben. Kauf nie wieder MSI ganz einfach. Hatte auch einiges von MSI incl. Laptop und alles nach der Garantie Zeit am Arsch gegangen. 
Grad über den Laptop könnte ich immer noch kotzen den der kostet auch knapp 800 Euro und hielt ganze 4 Jahre durch bis das verlötete Bios verabschiedet hatte und ich war noch lange nicht der einzigste mit diesem Problem. Für mich ist MSI GESTORBEN!!!


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*



> Nvidia 8600m GT aufs Board gelötet mit einem WL-Pad und  "Alu-Hitzeschild" zwischen Die und Heatpipe (also schlechte schlechte  Kühllösung)


kanst du ein bild in hoher auflösung machen?


----------



## iTzZent (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Warum baust du nicht einfach ne andere Grafikkarte ein ? Das GX700 besitzt einen MXM-II Slot, kompatible Karten gibt es ab ca. 30-40Euro bei Ebay....

Anbei ein Bild von deinem Mainboard. Oben rechts erkennst du den MXM-II Slot...


----------



## Alex555 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Bau die GPU aus, wenn möglich. Und hau die dann alleine in den Backofen  
Oder eben du kaufst eine, wie ittzent vollkommen richtig erwähnt hat


----------



## Jason22 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Bei mir liegt ein fast gleicher Fall rum, nur dass es sich um ein Vaio Notebook handelt.
Der Fehler ist eigentlich sehr Bekannt, einige Hersteller haben deswegen sogar ihre Garantien für die Modelle verlängert.
Ich bin einer der Unglücklichen, die das knapp verpasst haben 

Der Grund für den Ausfall wird in den Artikeln mit "a weak die/packaging material set" angegeben, rein logisch wäre ein Neueinlöten wie viele anbieten wahrscheinlich nutzlos...
Edit: heise

Falls du jemand findest, der Funktionierende Chips einbauen kann, lass es mich wissen 

Fun Fact: Bei meinem konnte ich mit einem Föhn in die Lüftung pusten und das Notebook heiß genug machen, dass es wieder startet... aber nach dem Ausschalten hat es wieder gepiept  (Weniger empfehlenswert, da das Plastik das nicht lustig fand  )
Außerdem hab ich mit einer Heißluftpistole den Chip mal ganz professionell angewärmt, aber nach paar Wochen hat der Chip wieder aufgegeben. Scheint ein Notebook für die Tropen zu sein 

MfG


----------



## Alex555 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*



MBVIRUS schrieb:


> Leider kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen aber einen Tipp für die Zukunft geben. Kauf nie wieder MSI ganz einfach. Hatte auch einiges von MSI incl. Laptop und alles nach der Garantie Zeit am Arsch gegangen.
> Grad über den Laptop könnte ich immer noch kotzen den der kostet auch knapp 800 Euro und hielt ganze 4 Jahre durch bis das verlötete Bios verabschiedet hatte und ich war noch lange nicht der einzigste mit diesem Problem. Für mich ist MSI GESTORBEN!!!


 
Absoluter Mist was du schreibst. Daran kann MSI gar nichts, die GeForce 8xxxm serie war dafür bekannt, dass da viele kaputt gegangen sind. Weshalb werden wohl bei Gaming Notebooks oftmals MSI Barebones verbaut?? Bestimmt nicht, weil sie schlecht sind. 
Habe auch ein MSI, und bin bis auf die Tastatur (miserabler Druckpunkt, schreibgefühl ist grauenhaft) sehr zufrieden.
Kühlung ist sehr gut, selbst im Sommer bei 30*C Raumtemperatur hat keine Komponente 80*C überschritten. 
Die Backofen Methode ist relativ erfolgsversprechend, je nach Glück kannst du ein paar Tage oder einige Monate das Notebook danach wieder nutzen!


----------



## msternie (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: HÃ¤ufige Defekte Nvidia 8600m GT (MSI GX700)*

Hallo
Ich hole das Thema leider wieder hoch.
Habe von einen Freund einen MSI GX700 erhalten mit defekter Grafikkarte. Wo ich den Laptop eingeschaltet habe kam noch ein Bild, zwar schlecht, aber nach ca. 5min war es weg.
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/180607/5lt4ng4b.jpg
Jetzt ist die Frage, was für Grafikkarten passen alles? 
New ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 MXM II VGACard HD3650 *1GB DDR2* For Acer 5920G  | eBay
Laptop Grafikkarte ATI RADEON HD3470 216-0707009 VG.82M06.003 MXMII  | eBay
New ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 MXM II VGACard HD3470 *512MB DDR2* For Acer  | eBay
nVidia GeForce 9300M VG.9MG06.001 fur MSI  EX623 EX630 GX620 GX700 GX710 GT627  | eBay

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß

msternie


----------

